

YouTube is going ad-free… for a monthly fee - simas
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2015/04/08/youtube-subscription-service/

======
Bdiem
Since when does YT have ads?

~~~
simas
Well it does if you don't use AdBlock. This seems like YouTube's blow against
such tools.

